# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  ليفربول يضم جونسون لاعب بورتسموث

## الحصن نيوز

أعلن ليفربول الذي ينافس في الدوري الممتاز الانكليزي لكرة القدم اليوم الاثنين أنه توصل إلى اتفاق لضم الظهير الدولي الإنكليزي غلين جونسون لاعب بورتسموث.وقال ليفربول في موقعه على الانترنت: "توصلنا إلى اتفاق مع بورتسموث وغلين جونسون بشأن انتقال اللاعب إلى أنفيلد".



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

